
Top Ten Mistakes in Firefox 3 - nickb
http://um.com.au/firefox3/
======
bvttf
9: are there really more buttons than ff2? You can hide the status bar, but he
wants it by default.

8: This is Ubuntu's fault. Addons will be more available for firefox 3 after
firefox 3 is released. Amazing!

6: I think the intention is to make a page with these problems look broken,
protecting Bob Average from attack sites. Also, it lets the problem stay more
within the current tab. Having context for errors is awesome, and being
interrupted isn't.

5&3: didn't xforms get some major change too late in the development of
firefox 3? And Acid 3 came way too late for the gecko version being used.

7&4: Yes the preferences are cluttered, and about:config options often require
way more explanation than a single line before you know if you should be
changing them (no).

"Enable pipelining? Sure! Max connections? This will make my pages load
faster! -O9 -funroll-loops -f2fast2furious -fomit-frame-pointer? Rad!"

~~~
sc
> Acid 3 came way too late for the gecko version being used.

Opera and WebKit aced it two months ago. Gecko had plenty of time.

One of the Mozilla guys explained here the Firefox approach to Acid 3:

[http://shaver.off.net/diary/2008/03/27/the-missed-
opportunit...](http://shaver.off.net/diary/2008/03/27/the-missed-opportunity-
of-acid-3/)

In the end, though, it comes across as a poor excuse.

------
henryw
wow, the author is picky.

~~~
pmjordan
I can't disagree with him on some points however. I do wonder if he filed bugs
for each of his criticisms back when FF3 was still in early beta. That
would've been somewhat more helpful.

